# Boogas anyone?



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone else out in the world rocking boogas? It is kind of a local skier trend that that I took to. I haven't really seen it elsewhere outside of our local mountain, even though I don't wear mine on the mountain. Basically what it is, if you don't know, you take two sweatshirts (generally one hoody and one crew-neck)and you cut the hoody about 2 inches above the pocket and then cut out the mid section of the crew neck, you now sew the crew neck piece between the two hoody pieces. The effect is a tall tee like sweatshirt, which I guess for skiers helps their legs from getting too wide during rails and spins, and also helps keep snow out.

Here is a video of my buddy pete, he is wearing one in it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCdd90Kdp_4


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have not seen anyone over here on the east coast with those. Nice footy though. Looks like you guys were riding at Schweitzer and a rail jam at Mt Spokane. Spinney Bent I wanna say makes alot of the rails for the northwest area.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Good eye, sir. Yes it is Schweitzer,and mt. spokane. you from around here?


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was. I lived in Spokane for many years. I had a season pass to Mt Spokane a few years in a row.I rode Silver Mountain and 49 Degrees North but Never rode Schweitzer. I watched the Poor Boyz movies where they filmed alot up at schweitzer. Mt spokane was close for me, and cheap.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

I grew up riding spokane but got a great deal on schweitzer season pass so i couldnt pass it up, i mooch of friends and stay at condos.


----------



## YoBrian (Jan 24, 2011)

you see those at Bear Mtn. every so often on skiers. I wanted to make one but not as long as that. I just hate snowy ass...:thumbsdown:


----------

